# Big Brother Canada



## BDTyre (10 Mar 2020)

To be honest, I'm surprised this potential circus hasn't come up on here before:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7voqOLLKZ-o
Member of B Coy, Rocky Mountain Rangers, completed special forces selection and now appearing on Big Brother Canada. According to several sources, this wasn't cleared through his CoC or unit PAFO, and they weren't aware of his participation.

I guess his CoC is waiting to see how it plays out, but at least one person has mentioned that his RSM will gladly be waiting at the door when his time in the Big Brother house is done.

_- mod edit to fix thread title spelling -_


----------



## Blackadder1916 (10 Mar 2020)

When I saw the title of this topic, my first thought (other than the misspelling of Canada) was that it might be a story about a military connection  to the youth mentoring organization (_you can guess that I have never watched this TV program_) and my hope was that it wasn't about allegations of inappropriate conduct on the part of an adult service member.  While my fears have been allayed, this is almost as embarrassing.


----------



## dangerboy (10 Mar 2020)

Of course if he is a reserve (I can't watch the YouTube clip at the moment) you have the issue if he is subject to the code of service discipline. Unless he is undergoing drill or training or in uniform (and some other similiar conditions) he is not subject to the code of service discipline. Now as long as he did not discredit the CAF I think it would be hard to punish him administrativly.

Would I have told my chain of command if it was me, yes but do I have to if I am a reserve. I don't know.


----------



## BDTyre (10 Mar 2020)

Oops on the spelling...I haven't received my caffeine yet. 

It's heading towards embarrassing, especially since he's already hyped himself up and slightly misrepresented himself. But I know what road it's likely to go down when he couldn't hold it in any longer and just had to tell one of his fellow house mates (female of course) that he "has Army secrets."


----------



## BDTyre (10 Mar 2020)

I think the concern is he could say something to discredit the CAF.


----------



## Drallib (10 Mar 2020)

(removed meme)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Mar 2020)

Some of the memes I've seen about this guy are epic...


----------



## Drallib (10 Mar 2020)

I wonder if he signed papers with the show and then they told him after what they wanted him to do... I would have checked with my CoC before doing anything like going on this show. Maybe he thought it was better to ask for forgiveness than for permission.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Mar 2020)

Rumor is (with some screen shots I guess) a PAO emailed an Instagram account that was pumping out memes about this guy and his home reserve unit. Apparently it was a fairly threatening email. The recipient isn't a serving member anymore so probably didn't have the desired result.


----------



## Drallib (10 Mar 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Rumor is (with some screen shots I guess) a PAO emailed an Instagram account that was pumping out memes about this guy and his home reserve unit. Apparently it was a fairly threatening email. The recipient isn't a serving member anymore so probably didn't have the desired result.



Yeah I shouldn't share those anyways. Not a fan of online bullying... kind of got carried away there.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Mar 2020)

This guy can puff up his chest and big himself up all he wants. What boils my piss is when he represents himself as 100% hard charging super infantryman, inferring a reg force career soldier, and not 10% wannabe door kicker with a major in barista at Second Cup U or something like that. No law against being an idjit.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Mar 2020)

Drallib said:
			
		

> Yeah I shouldn't share those anyways. Not a fan of online bullying... kind of got carried away there.



Good on you for not sharing the dudes name or email address.


----------



## BDTyre (10 Mar 2020)

Target Up said:
			
		

> This guy can puff up his chest and big himself up all he wants. What boils my piss is when he represents himself as 100% hard charging super infantryman, inferring a reg force career soldier, and not 10% wannabe door kicker with a major in barista at Second Cup U or something like that. No law against being an idjit.



His exact words to his female house mate (when they were alone, of course):
Do you want to hear army stories?
Can I trust you?
I served for six and a half years in the military.

To your point, he doesn't clarify reg/reserve service. Interesting use of the past tense as well, despite being a current serving member. He's making it out to be a big deal and something that is a secret - earlier he told everyone he works for a big Canadian yoga clothing company.


----------



## brihard (10 Mar 2020)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> His exact words to his female house mate (when they were alone, of course):
> Do you want to hear army stories?
> Can I trust you?
> I served for six and a half years in the military.
> ...



Oh God, lol. The various Facebook CAF meme pages ate him alive a couple weeks back when his promo video came out. Now we’re gonna get new material every week for potentially a month or two.

As a Cl A reservist, he should have nothing to fear in terms of discipline, and even administrative measures probably won’t be called for if he doesn’t talk outside his arcs of his own limited experiences. The social consequences though? Dude did it to himself. You never go full toon.


----------



## BDTyre (10 Mar 2020)

As you say, as long as he stays in his arcs he might be okay. But isn't the golden rule to always clear anything that puts you in public eye with the PAFO so that you know where your arcs are? Maybe that's just a unit SOP.

But at the very least, I can see him getting his wrist slapped over not giving a heads up to his CoC. To the majority of Canada, he will be the public face of the average troop in the CAF.


----------



## brihard (10 Mar 2020)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> As you say, as long as he stays in his arcs he might be okay. But isn't the golden rule to always clear anything that puts you in public eye with the PAFO so that you know where your arcs are? Maybe that's just something a unit SOP.
> 
> But at the very least, I can see him getting his wrist slapped over not giving a heads up to his CoC. To the majority of Canada, he will be the public face of the average troop in the CAF.



Starts his adventure determined not to tell anyone he's in the army. Meets a girl and immediately can't STFU about how he's in the army. To be fair, that's pretty average.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Mar 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Starts his adventure determined not to tell anyone he's in the army. Meets a girl and immediately can't STFU about how he's in the army. To be fair, that's pretty average.



100%.
As soon as I read that his plan was to keep being in the military a secret I gave him 20 minutes.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (10 Mar 2020)

Guys like this is why Reg Force guys look down on and scorn PRes troops. This guy deserves every meme.

I can't find any doing a google search though ...


----------



## Quirky (10 Mar 2020)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I think the concern is he could say something to discredit the CAF.



You mean tell the truth? God forbid the public gets anything other than sunshine and rainbows when it comes to the CAF.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (10 Mar 2020)

Quirky said:
			
		

> You mean tell the truth? God forbid the public gets anything other than sunshine and rainbows when it comes to the CAF.



I think the danger is not that people realize that there are some people like him in the CAF, but that they then think we're all like this tool.


----------



## MJP (10 Mar 2020)

LittleBlackDevil said:
			
		

> I think the danger is not that people realize that there are some people like him in the CAF, but that they then think we're all like this tool.



Yes, I certainly don't want people to think we are all that fit.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Mar 2020)

Quirky said:
			
		

> You mean tell the truth? God forbid the public gets anything other than sunshine and rainbows when it comes to the CAF.


Just remember that when people judge the group by the biggest idiot in said group ...


----------



## Cloud Cover (10 Mar 2020)

MJP said:
			
		

> Yes, I certainly don't want people to think we are all that fit.



Not a problem.


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Mar 2020)

MJP said:
			
		

> Yes, I certainly don't want people to think we are all that fit.



MJP, you clearly spent some NDHQ TD time in the Rideau Centre food court and saw some pretty Stirling examples of uniforms under extreme pressure! 

Seriously though, the kid’s being a kid and anyone who’s watching Big Brother (of any country) probably has no opinion to form about the CAF other than the novelty of finding out that Canada actually had a military. For all the ire being thrown out by many, I’d love to see how the low on the totem pole new Pte(T)s or Cpls puffed up their chests at Sassy’s, or the Roz...I’m sure there were more than a few cringe-worthy moments that happened there...just that there was no life-CCTV at the time. 

Frankly, given how some shoddy PAO work has come recently (hello Cdn Army Instagram, for ex.), the kid is a lot further away from crossing the line out of his lane than many supposed professionals. 

:2c:

Regards
G2G


----------



## BDTyre (10 Mar 2020)

Fair point G2G about the PAO, especially the 39 CBG Instagram...a year or two ago it was actually hacked by someone in Russia.


----------



## Quirky (10 Mar 2020)

LittleBlackDevil said:
			
		

> I think the danger is not that people realize that there are some people like him in the CAF, but that they then think we're all like this tool.



Worst cast, people who watch Big Bro form this opinion and the rest of society moves on with their lives. People have short memories and will forget about him very quickly. Seeing the PAO or his CoC spin in circles over this for any kind of damage control will be the real show. I think any publicity the CF gets these days that isn't negative is a win. This kid is harmless.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Mar 2020)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> MJP, you clearly spent some NDHQ TD time in the Rideau Centre food court and saw some pretty Stirling examples of uniforms under extreme pressure!
> 
> Seriously though, the kid’s being a kid and anyone who’s watching Big Brother (of any country) probably has no opinion to form about the CAF other than the novelty of finding out that Canada actually had a military. For all the ire being thrown out by many, I’d love to see how the low on the totem pole new Pte(T)s or Cpls puffed up their chests at Sassy’s, or the Roz...I’m sure there were more than a few cringe-worthy moments that happened there...just that there was no life-CCTV at the time.
> 
> ...


I myself may or may not have been the master gunner of a submarine Carl G detachment at Earthquake Annie's, but not on national television.


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Mar 2020)

Earthquake Annie’s....now that takes me back, TU! Heck, I may even have seen you doing some Sub 84 runs! Lol


----------



## sidemount (11 Mar 2020)

I'm Captain Carl Gustof and I fly the CF98


----------



## brihard (11 Mar 2020)

Just wait til they all get released from the house into the real life survival scenario of a decimated post-COVID wasteland, and they all think it's just a continuation of the show.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Mar 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Just wait til they all get released from the house into the real life survival scenario of a decimated post-COVID wasteland, and they all think it's just a continuation of the show.



You mean when all the elderly and immune-compromised people are gone but everyone else is just fine but covered in feces because there's no toilet paper left? Probably safer than the house...


----------



## CountDC (12 Mar 2020)

I'm still trying to find the specs on the trade Marksman.  

When I pointed it out to the wife she mentioned he must be a reservist.


----------



## brihard (12 Mar 2020)

CountDC said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to find the specs on the trade Marksman.
> 
> When I pointed it out to the wife she mentioned he must be a reservist toon.



FTFY.


----------



## BDTyre (12 Mar 2020)

My wife's been following this a lot closer than I have, so she's been sending me updates of stuff that doesn't air on the show. He's now telling the girl he's been spending all his time with that he is thinking about reenlisting and asking her if she would move to Petawawa with him. She asks him what that is, and upon hearing what it is, she asks if she'd be a military wife...  :

I don't know who to feel more sorry for...


----------



## Drallib (12 Mar 2020)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> My wife's been following this a lot closer than I have, so she's been sending me updates of stuff that doesn't air on the show. He's now telling the girl he's been spending all his time with that he is thinking about reenlisting and asking her if she would move to Petawawa with him. She asks him what that is, and upon hearing what it is, she asks if she'd be a military wife...  :
> 
> I don't know who to feel more sorry for...



I might start 'toon'ing in now... _(I can joke since I was a toon/SWAT [some weekends and thursdays])_.


----------



## Drallib (14 Mar 2020)

Well.. even if this is the last post on here (since he got evicted) my wife started watching the season today from the website and I have to say, he was pretty calm and not what I would expect from the intro video and the "army secrets" clip... he wasn't trying to be macho or anything like that.

Pretty respectable guy it seems and my guess is he was kind of pushed into that tac vest door kicking nice abs showing off intro video.

Judging by people's character and the way they go about themselves in that house, if I would choose anyone to represent the military, it would be him.


----------



## MJP (14 Mar 2020)

Drallib said:
			
		

> Well.. even if this is the last post on here (since he got evicted) my wife started watching the season today from the website and I have to say, he was pretty calm and not what I would expect from the intro video and the "army secrets" clip... he wasn't trying to be macho or anything like that.
> 
> Pretty respectable guy it seems and my guess is he was kind of pushed into that tac vest door kicking nice abs showing off intro video.
> 
> Judging by people's character and the way they go about themselves in that house, if I would choose anyone to represent the military, it would be him.



Dude/dudette, you are on point.  A much as the man has been maligned in social media within the CAF, he has been fine.  Heaven forbid people think we think we are fit, personable and fit into society writ large. I rather this kind of publicity than the the latest Op HONOUR violation we are used too.  From my very curmudgeonly never watched BB perspective good on the dude!!!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Mar 2020)

[quote author=Drallib]
Judging by people's character and the way they go about themselves in that house, if I would choose anyone to represent the military, it would be him.
[/quote]
I wouldn't go that far.
"Professionally" he misrepresented himself. Yea lots of that was probably pressure from the show's producers and part of "the game" is lying your face off. He passed selection so he's not a stupid guy. He's just going to have to live with the ridicule he brought on himself.

Public wise I'm sure they ate it up and were none the wiser.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Mar 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> He passed selection so he's not a stupid guy.



To be honest he completed selection. If he passed, he'd be in CANSOF conducting his assaulter/operator course right now.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (15 Mar 2020)

Drallib said:
			
		

> Well.. even if this is the last post on here (since he got evicted) my wife started watching the season today from the website and I have to say, he was pretty calm and not what I would expect from the intro video and the "army secrets" clip... he wasn't trying to be macho or anything like that.
> 
> Pretty respectable guy it seems and my guess is he was kind of pushed into that tac vest door kicking nice abs showing off intro video.
> 
> Judging by people's character and the way they go about themselves in that house, if I would choose anyone to represent the military, it would be him.



Well, that's good to hear and thanks for posting this.

That intro video where he's wearing the tac vest and kicking down the door was absolutely cringeworthy and made him look like a complete tool. I don't like that a reservist misrepresented himself as a career solider. 

But glad that actually in the show he was not the way he seemed in the intro.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Mar 2020)

I have been watching the British series on their warships, both the Type 45 and on the new carriers. You notice they show the good and the bad, people getting into trouble, overflowing drains, people being silly, frustrations in the laundry room, along with all the upbeat stuff. It looks genuine and since they seem to be improving their recruiting numbers, maybe they are doing something right. The old way of hiding our warts and bruises might not be working in this social media world, where people become suspicious or tune out when it's all good news and nothing else.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Mar 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I have been watching the British series on their warships, both the Type 45 and on the new carriers. You notice they show the good and the bad, people getting into trouble, overflowing drains, people being silly, frustrations in the laundry room, along with all the upbeat stuff. It looks genuine and since they seem to be improving their recruiting numbers, maybe they are doing something right. The old way of hiding our warts and bruises might not be working in this social media world, where people become suspicious or tune out when it's all good news and nothing else.



Kind of like the way they write their performance reviews, which tend to be 'warts and all' as opposed to the usual airbrushed BS


----------



## dimsum (15 Mar 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I have been watching the British series on their warships, both the Type 45 and on the new carriers. You notice they show the good and the bad, people getting into trouble, overflowing drains, people being silly, frustrations in the laundry room, along with all the upbeat stuff. It looks genuine and since they seem to be improving their recruiting numbers, maybe they are doing something right. The old way of hiding our warts and bruises might not be working in this social media world, where people become suspicious or tune out when it's all good news and nothing else.



Is it like the old (2005?) PBS series called Carrier, filmed onboard a CVN?  It was pretty warts-and-all as well at points.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Mar 2020)

Since we are self-isolating, grab some beer and enjoy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0NzDVPVWoc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s4OmngvGuw&t=555s


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Mar 2020)

We will survive through innovation...


----------



## Drallib (16 Mar 2020)

LittleBlackDevil said:
			
		

> But glad that actually in the show he was not the way he seemed in the intro.



Yeah, it wasn't what I was expecting at all. Sad to see him go so early. I still wonder if he'll get any backlash from it all.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Mar 2020)

Hope not, other than ribbing from his own mates. Outside of military related pages/websites, this has had almost no social media traction, already forgotten. At the best of times, people have a short attention span, and this is far from the best of times.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Mar 2020)

Maybe there is something else taking people's attention, like a global pandemic or something....


----------



## Haggis (17 Mar 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> He passed selection so he's not a stupid guy.



British action star Lewis Collins ("The Professionals" and "Who Dares Wins") passed selection for the SAS but was rejected because of his celebrity.  This fella may not have done himself any favours in his quest to join CANSOFCOM.


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Mar 2020)

Haggis said:
			
		

> British action star Lewis Collins ("The Professionals" and "Who Dares Wins") passed selection for the SAS but was rejected because of his celebrity.  This fella may not have done himself any favours in his quest to join CANSOFCOM.



The toughest hairdresser in the Parachute Regiment 

Collins was a private in the 10th Battalion Parachute Regiment of the British Army (a Territorial Army unit) in the late 1970s to early 1980s. He applied to join the Territorial SAS but was rejected because of his celebrity, despite passing the entrance tests.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lewis_Collins


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2020)

Must still be recovering from work...first pass on the title of this thread looked like "Big BROTHEL Canada"...need more coffee.

MM


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Mar 2020)

[quote author=medicineman] "Big BROTHEL Canada"


[/quote]

Still accurate.


----------

